# Blue Ray Metallic may be too dark...



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

blue ray metallic is like my favourite color
if only it was offered at the time i got my cruze =S
atlantis blue is not feminine at all


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

nodule said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was down in South Jersey last night and drove by a Chevy dealer when it was still light outside. I noticed they had a 2013 1LT in Blue Ray Metallic on their lot. I did not realize just how dark this color is. Unless you on top of it, it also
> looks black, to my eyes. I think this may be a bit too dark, for my tastes. So I am now looking at the Atlantis Blue in the 1LT.
> ...


Get the Blue Ray Metallic. 

You will end up regretting it.

The other blue looks to purple for me.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

MjC said:


> blue ray metallic is like my favourite color
> if only it was offered at the time i got my cruze =S
> atlantis blue is not feminine at all


Same here I would have chosen Blue Ray if it was offered when I ordered my 2013 Cruze RS.


----------



## TopazLTZ (Mar 18, 2013)

When the dealer gets a Rainforest Green look at that! I will be ordering a Cruze myself in that color.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I don't care for Atlantis Blue at all. At first it wasn't that bad, but now that half the 2013 Malibus running around here are wrapped in Atlantis Blue, I've learned to realize how ugly it is.


----------



## nodule (Apr 26, 2013)

Im wondering which color would hold up better, say over a 10 year period? Which color would take wax better with less chance of swirl marks....the Atlantis Blue or Blue Ray Metallic?


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

nodule said:


> Im wondering which color would hold up better, say over a 10 year period? Which color would take wax better with less chance of swirl marks....the Atlantis Blue or Blue Ray Metallic?


For What it's worth Blue Ray Metallic offered on the Camaro ZR1.

I've seen blue ray metallic on the new 2014 impala 2LTZ.

So I would go with blue ray metallic.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

nodule said:


> Im wondering which color would hold up better, say over a 10 year period? Which color would take wax better with less chance of swirl marks....the Atlantis Blue or Blue Ray Metallic?


I would think blue ray would be ok as long as you use a good quality wax.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> For What it's worth Blue Ray Metallic offered on the Camaro ZR1.
> 
> I've seen blue ray metallic on the new 2014 impala 2LTZ.
> 
> So I would go with blue ray metallic.


It's pretty on the Impalas - that's the only place I've seen it so far.

A deep, dark blue like this will absolutely show swirl marks if you don't take extra care to wash dirt/grime off the sponge when you clean it. This did, and it a was lighter shade of blue:










Personally, I loved it, and the paint was totally worth taking the extra care of to avoid/remove the swirl marks. It looked almost black in the evening, but was a GORGEOUS, deep blue in the bright sunlight.

Go with the color you like and don't second-guess it. If I hadn't jumped into getting my car, I'd have gone with the Blue Topaz instead of Black Granite...but I do love the Black Granite the more I look at it when it's nice and clean.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Blue Ray Metallic is extremely dark in any thing except direct sunlight. When it hits the sun however, it's hard not to look at.

Many of the Chevy models come in this color. The Camaros look really good with it. Haven't seen a Cruze with it yet, and the Tungsten has the same affect. It looks dark until you put it in the sun, then it's a Gray with a Bronze metallic. Looks really nice. Cyber Gray Metallic is still my favorite color. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

nodule said:


> Hi,
> So I am now looking at the Atlantis Blue in the 1LT.
> 
> Do many guys here own and like this color, or is this color more feminine and more for a girl?



The atlantis blue does have a bit too much purple for my taste, but its all just personal preference. Some on here Love the color. I have the previous version of the color, it has none of the purple tone. My 2012 cruze is blue granite metallic.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Pics of a 2014 Cruze LTZ RS in Blue Ray Metallic.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Another pic of a Cruze LTZ RS in Blue Ray Metallic.

Let the pic speak for itself.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Would have to agree tad bit darker than one would think .
Go for what you like ,your money your choice . That car does look good though .


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Here's a pic of a 2014 Cruze LTZ RS in Blue Ray Metallic...


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

I hope GM still offers Blue Ray Metallic for the Cruze for the 2015 model year.


----------



## nodule (Apr 26, 2013)

Thats a good picture 2013Cruze, will Blue Ray, Black and Atlantis Blue.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

nodule said:


> Thats a good picture 2013Cruze, will Blue Ray, Black and Atlantis Blue.


Yep you gotta love BGM.


----------



## tavogl (Jun 24, 2013)

I think this is the best color for the cruze, looks better on RS models to me.

blue


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Pic of a blue ray Cruze.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Nodule are you still thinking about getting Blue ray?


----------



## nodule (Apr 26, 2013)

Yup I am.


----------

